# How do you get through to Norfolkline ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm beginning to take this personally ....!!

I have a Norfolkline discount voucher that I have a query about.

On 8/9/06 I e-mailed the person who issued it via the e-mail address they gave me. No reply

On 21/9/06 I e-mailed [email protected] ( the e-mail address given on the website)with the same query. No reply.

Three times today I have phoned the contact number at Dover given on the website (0870 870 10 20 ) Each time I listen to the spiel, press 3 for all other enquiries and, after a period of silence, I'm cut off.

Has anyone else got through to Norfolkline and is prepared to share the secret ? :?

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi G,

One thing worth a try - if they ask you to press numbers for different departments - just hang on, don't do anything or press any keys and wait.

On some systems it will then assume you don't have a touch tone phone or have some sort of difficulties and put you through to customer support.

Doesn't work on them all but worth a try.

pete.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi G,
> One thing worth a try - if they ask you to press numbers for different departments - just hang on, don't do anything or press any keys and wait.
> pete.


Pete..you're a star ! This worked like a charm and I got through in seconds to a very efficient young lady called Amy who has it all in hand.

A very handy tip - many thanks

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I'm beginning to take this personally ....!!
> 
> I have a Norfolkline discount voucher that I have a query about.
> 
> ...


Hi G,

You could look for an alternative number HERE

Good luck

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Now that Don, is a seriously useful website. I've just found the alternative phone number of a company who've been evading me all week.

If the government got rid of call centres they'd be able to cut the prescription of blood-pressure lowering drugs at a stroke ( forgive the pun !)

Thanks

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've used the "Say No to 0870" site for ages now and find it very useful. When you ring the alternative "Geographic " (eg 01562....) number the recipient doesn't know which one you ring anyway. Also- if anyone gives me an 0870 no. to ring I always say- "sorry I don't do them- I need a proper number"

I also believe that OFTEL are "On the Case" of those companies making a few quid on the 0870 scam.


----------

